# Early Ice on Brewer



## Pluckem

Anyone been out there yet? Or even in the fall? Im hoping for a better hard water year out of Brewer this year. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## yankz9

Not yet. I am interested to see if it is coming back a little. Let me know how it is if you go out. I will do the same. I love catching bluegills!


----------



## ND_duckman

Was there a fish Kill in Brewer lake last year?


----------



## goldcasmolly

There wasn't a fish kill last year. Pan fish and bass were biting like crazy this spring and summer. Don't know what else is in the lake this is the first time we have caught anything out there.

interested in trying it this winter as well, hopefully.


----------



## decoyw

Well,

has anyone been out there yet? Was thinking about trying it over the next couple of weeks. Just wondering what the story is.


----------



## holmsvc

My cousin was out Saturday and picked up some decent bluegills in the morning.


----------



## Fear No Fish

went out on brewer th last 2 weekends and caught crappie, bluegill, and about a dozen pech around 12''. fished 20 ft of water right out by the pier.
used small jigs and waxies anywhere from 6'' to 4' off the bottom


----------

